# Anyone from San Antonio Texas



## PITAmommy (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey there trying to find out if Anyone is from San Antonio so we can start a meet here or if there already is one can someone let me know


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

There are others here from San Antonio. You can do a search by location up under User List as well. You would not come up on the list because you are shown "in hiding". If you want that info to show, you can go to My Profile at top, click and scrol farther down your sheet to add loation and other info. if you choose. It is all optional, but helps people know more about you. My daughter went to Trinity. Sure do miss all my trips to SA and the Yarn Barn!!


----------



## PITAmommy (Nov 3, 2011)

o thank you so much. your daughter went to trinity? its beautiful and a great university. i wish i could finish school. I have yet to go to the yarn barn but i do have to


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

PITAmommy said:


> Hey there trying to find out if Anyone is from San Antonio so we can start a meet here or if there already is one can someone let me know


Hi PITAmommy - San Antonio has a lot of meetups for knitters/crocheters. There is San Antonio Bandage Bridgade, San Antonio Stitch N Bitch, Stitch N Bitch 281, Stitch N Bitch @ Margi's, Maverick Knitters @ Maverick Library and I think one other. If you want to PM me I'll send you the details. dragondrummer aka Carol


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

PITAmommy said:


> Hey there trying to find out if Anyone is from San Antonio so we can start a meet here or if there already is one can someone let me know


Yarnivore on nw military you can go there and sit n knit


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

Dragondrummer, would you PM me as well? I can't seem to find a group that meets anywhere west of town, except in Uvalde.....I would love to be able to sit and knit with a regular group.


----------



## aussie nana (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi PITAmommyI am from NE San Antonio, husband was professor at Trinity until retirement 3 yrs ago.
Hi dragondrummer are you home from your travels.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Home aussie nana. Going to SNB 281 this week?


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi. Please PM me also. I'm in NE San Antonio near O'Connor & Wursbach.

I didn't realize they already had meet-ups here. Did hear about a group that knits for hospitals, etc.

Linda


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I am interested in starting a Friday night gathering of knitters in McQueeney, Texas, I am a male and have belonged to many knitting groups in the Seattle area. I have taught school for many years in D.C., Seattle and San Antonio. I would love to have you think about driving out here if you choose. thanks, joe


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi, Joe. I've been down here in Texas about 6 years but don't get around much. Where is McQueeney?


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I live in McQueeney, go North on hiway 35 to New Braunfels about 14 miles or so turn right on 725 and go 11 miles that is where I am.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

are you on line right now. joe pruett


----------



## renna (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry Pitamommy I am in Houston hopefully you will find people there so you can start a meet there. . .


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I appreciate your note from Houston. I hope I will be able to meet new people for a Friday night gathering sitting at the dining room table with hot tea or iced tea with a sweet or two and knitting or any hand work. I remember those Friday nights years ago and how we all shared and helped each other more ways than just knitting, if you know what I mean. joe


----------



## PITAmommy (Nov 3, 2011)

renna said:


> Sorry Pitamommy I am in Houston hopefully you will find people there so you can start a meet there. . .


thank you there are meets here in san antonio and now it is just about making it to them lol. Im also I think the youngest


----------

